# She gets the shivers



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

My 2 y/o ‘V’ recently started to shiver on various occasions. Our of nowhere she freezes, won’t take treats, shivers when being touched and becomes even more velcro. She used to do this when frightened, after a loud noise or fireworks but now she started doing it while being at home or in the office. I can’t find anything that could trigger it. It’s super weird because instead of being Velcro to me, she suddenly leans against or lies down next to strangers (colleagues). She even lies down on the cold concrete floor. Normally she is a very timid dog and stays close to me. It also happens when I’m not around.

After 30-60 minutes she acts normal again.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No, I haven't seen that, but I think it warrants a trip to the vet. Since she's done it before with obvious triggers like fireworks, it suggests that this is also behavioral/psychological, but I'd want to rule out medical things that could be causing pain or something neurological. I don't know. 

I sometimes struggle with mental health stuff and regulating my emotions, so my dog sometimes will run to others for comfort when she thinks I'm upset with her. Are you ever stressed in these situations or could your body language suggest to her that you are?


----------



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,
We have a 5 year old V and he got that about that age… it was anxiety. He didn’t like change and would shake no matter where he was. Even if you were cuddling him he would shake. He still sometimes does but has gotten much better. Lots of positive enforcement helps.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

So far we are also thinking of anxiety and I’m thinking there are a few triggers. One is loud fire alarms. Still trying to find all her triggers. But so far she hasn’t been shivering in at least a week.


----------

